# who here breeds cats?



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

who here breeds cats and why? also have have you found it?

Regards,

Lloyd Wharton


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we are small breeders... only had 2 litters first one had 2 kittens and the second has had 7..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I do - see my website. Why? Because I'm helping to establish a new breed to the UK and it's exciting being on the forefront of this adventure - I love kittens and seeing the Joy they bring to others. I love the genetics side. I love learning etc. It's fun, exhilarating, exhausting and costly but I still love it.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I dont but its something I would love to do. Id quite like to breed Bengals to try and get rid of some of the issues like HCM. It was one of the things that put me off getting a Bengal so if we could breed HCM free Bengals (and eventually other cats like Ragdolls) it would be great. 

Wouldnt have the faintest how to go about it but its unlikely it will happen as I dont have the money or the time.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I haven't yet bred but hope to do so this year. I made the decision that I want to as I want to better the breed and also because I enjoy showing so would love to show a cat I have bred.


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

ok cool, how do you get the breeding papers then?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

you start by getting a breeding quality male/female from a decent breeder, you get papers from them to state your cat you bought is active as a breeding cat,

then register with the gccf,,, ect..ect..its too long for me to type everything.. best go to gccf website they will inform you everything you need to know..

i got finger ache now......:biggrin:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lloyd said:


> who here breeds cats and why? also have have you found it?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Lloyd Wharton


I breed cats because I enjoy it, it gives me pleasure to know that I am sharing my love of the breed (Siamese, in my case) with others who are just wanting a Siamese companion. Having kept Siamese cats for most of my adult life I was offered the chance to buy a queen on the active register a few years ago and it all went from there. She is from an experimental breeding programme, which I won't bore you with, but it means that she and her kittens cannot be shown in Pedigree classes in GCCF shows, even though she is a Pedigree herself. I now also have a second breeding queen who is yet to have her first litter.
Not sure about the second part of your question


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lloyd said:


> ok cool, how do you get the breeding papers then?


You have to buy a breeding cat from a reputable registered breeder that will come with the correct papers - they need to be registered with a recognised registry (GCCF, TICA, or FiFE) - you need to use a recognised stud and get a certificate of mating, then you send off all the relevant paperwork and fee to get the kittens registered. You have to abide by the registries rules - i.e vaccinate cats before rehoming , do the relevant health/ genetic tests/ not to breed from unregistered cats etc.It's not easy to get into and do it properly. Many people decide to go the back door route and become back yard breeders but this is really wrong - cats aren't health tested and kittens are often badly socialised or ill.

If you want to do it - the best place to start is to go to shows and meet breeders of the breed you have chosen and get yourself known. Learn as much as you can and get a breeding queen from someone who will also be your mentor. HTH

EDIT: it can be fun and also heartbreaking - it is also expensive (you don't make money) . My first litter had a stillborn with hydrocephalous and he was huge and my queen struggled to birth him for about 45 mins - he came out just as I lifted her up to take to the vets. Then the next litter she reabsorbed 3 out of 4 kittens and had a singleton - then we found out she had HCM and she will die of this eventually. Heartbreaking! It's not all glamourous.


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

I do. I have Norwegian Forestcats and Burmilla. Feel free to visit my homepages. 
Why. Becourse NFO are soo lovely and you meet so many nice people.








Uldtotten´s Babette. My first queen. She is now an elderly lady. She is 15 years now.

These are my latest kittens.







Babett´s Mie and her kittens. They are now 4 month.

The Burmilla came into my life a few years ago becourse I wanted a challenge in my breeding work. 
They are so lovely but very different and very much alike at the same time.







Amadeus playing like any other kitten. He is now almost 8 month now and looking no sniffing after the girls.


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

I breed birmans, I do it because I love the breed and want there to be healthy happy birmans for people to enjoy for generations to come. I love to show and spend a good deal of time mentoring other breeders answering genetics questions etc

I'm also rather a genetics geek and am involved in outcrossing programs with other breeders around the country (and europe) in order to improve the genetic diversity within my breed.

Breeding is a roller coaster, it has highs and lows. Yes, happy healthy gorgeous kittens and happy owners, plus show wins are big highs, but anyone that's been breeding a while will have had horrible lows aswell, such as sick kittens, sometimes stillborns etc. 
If you can't cope with such lows, its best not to start - it really isn't always rosy!

Emma

Purindoors Birmans


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i would if i were you buy a pet pedigree cat to start with, to see if you are interested in a specific breed. read up on the breeds and go to some shows to see the cats in person. maybe then try your hand at showing and go from there.
i wouldnt go straight into breeding until you know what you want and go for a registered breeder preferably a breeder that has a good reputation. usually a decent breeder could sell you your first breeding queen and will possibly mentor you.
do not go into breeding unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

im not looking to breed myself just wondering what peoples views were, also what do you people think of cats that are bred by accident and cheaply sold or given away free to a home. 

I have 2 kittens myself and of course i am going to get them done but it seems to me people look down on people who breed cats that are not pedigree


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

I think people who breed for a reason i.e. to continue or improve a pedigree breed (and spend a great deal of time, sweat and money doing it) do look down on people who let thier moggies breed. 

The rescue centres are already full of unwanted moggies, and the risks of letting cats out to breed randomly are great. If you've ever seen a cat die from feline AIDS caught by random mating you'd agree.

Emma


----------



## Obzocky (Jan 1, 2012)

I do not look down upon those who do not breed pedigree cats.

I question why they do so, and I like to see what their breeding objectives are (as I fail to see the point in breeding if you have no objectives other than happy and healthy), but I do this with people who breed pedigree cats as well. 

Accidents happen, providing accidents do not keep happening then I will not look down upon them. Even if they do it's not a case of looking down as informing them that so long as they keep their cats entire and allow them to run about without concern for what trouble they could get into that those litters are not accidents. They're the result of being an irresponsible/uneducated owner.

I'm not a huge fan of freebie kittens, at least not when some of them appear to be given away on a first come, first serve basis. Whilst some go to responsible homes a lot of them seem to be handed around and end up in rescue/straying when the initial kitten euphoria wears off.


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

Obzocky said:


> I do not look down upon those who do not breed pedigree cats.
> 
> I question why they do so, and I like to see what their breeding objectives are (as I fail to see the point in breeding if you have no objectives other than happy and healthy), but I do this with people who breed pedigree cats as well.
> 
> ...


I can see your point and i do agree with you, but i do agree with cheap kittens if they go to a good home, yes they wont have been flead or wormed or vacinated but alot of people would rather spend £60 on getting that done then £200-£500 pounds per cat.

If it wasnt for cheap cats my partner and i would not have any. someone said about cat AIDS now yes im sure its not nice but whats to stop them getting that if they go outside anyway?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lloyd said:


> I can see your point and i do agree with you, but i do agree with cheap kittens if they go to a good home, yes they wont have been flead or wormed or vacinated but alot of people would rather spend £60 on getting that done then £200-£500 pounds per cat.
> 
> If it wasnt for cheap cats my partner and i would not have any. someone said about* cat AIDS now yes im sure its not nice but whats to stop them getting that if they go outside anyway?*


You will find that the majority of pedigree breeding cats do not go outside so are at far less a risk of contracting FIV (cat AIDS)
As for looking down on people for whatever reason, I do not believe that anyone has any right to do that. To disagree with them, maybe. To not like what they do, yes and try to educate them into doing something better, then yes again. But to look down on someone? Most definitely, no.


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

Surely if you don't agree with what someone's doing, and think its irresponsible, and if you are doing it the 'right' way that is looking down on them? i.e. thinking you're being more responsible and doing things in a better way than they are.

Doesn't mean you're a better person than they are, but that in this one particular area of life, breeding cats, there is a right, responsible way to do things and a wrong way. And yes I accept everyone can have an 'oops' litter,(when a breeding queen manages to escape) which is very different than being ignorant or uncaring of your pet needs. 

I don't know anyone that lets their entire pedigree cats roam free, there's so many physical and health risks, and what really is the point of raising a non-ped litter when you could be raising one that's the next step in your breeding program, and all pedigree breeders should have a plan of what they are hoping to achieve.

Just my opinion!

Emma


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

Puindoors said:


> Surely if you don't agree with what someone's doing, and think its irresponsible, and if you are doing it the 'right' way that is looking down on them? i.e. thinking you're being more responsible and doing things in a better way than they are.
> 
> Doesn't mean you're a better person than they are, but that in this one particular area of life, breeding cats, there is a right, responsible way to do things and a wrong way. And yes I accept everyone can have an 'oops' litter,(when a breeding queen manages to escape) which is very different than being ignorant or uncaring of your pet needs.
> 
> ...


good points and i want to point out im not trying to upset on anybody, but take a post on here last month where someone had an accidental litter after a builder let the cats out.

Some people looked and talked down to her and no wonder she left.

Also regarding keeping the cats indoors for their life for your goal. That sounds unfair on the cat to me, i understand that your putting your effort it to breed the right cats and that but shouldnt your main goal be to make sure the cat is happy?


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

To be fair it does now sound like you are looking for a heated debate. I don't see the benefit to bringing up an old post and the way people reacted then? 

I'm sure that everyone wants their cats happy and that means deciding if its appropriate to let them out, after all they are not very happy dead. I'm sure all responsible owners weigh up the risks of letting their cats roam, but in the case of unneutered cats it's a no brainer, if they go out bad things will happen and they won't be happy cats, if they stay in at least they won't be killed by a car, another cat or a nasty disease contracted by mating untested or fighting with another cat.


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> To be fair it does now sound like you are looking for a heated debate. I don't see the benefit to bringing up an old post and the way people reacted then?


i was bringing up an old post as evidence. that is the entire point of this thread.....


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

that thread is one of the main points i am using because i have found in my short time here people tend to be very snooty when it comes to this subject.

This is not a personal attack on anyone so dont get worked up, i am just trying to work out why people really look down on people who have an accidental litter.

I know everyone who has posted above sounds very understanding regarding this, but what happens if people have a go, would i be looked down on if i decided i wanted to breed my pedigree cats?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I dont think people 'look down' on accidental litters. Yes accidents happen, but also accidents can and should be prevented. 

I think the main point that is put over when threads are created by someone who has had an 'accidental litter' is that if the cat had been spayed at the correct time, then the accident wouldn't have happened.

I think 'professional breeding' ie knowing exactly what you are doing and why you are doing it it so very different than someone just wanting to mate their cats.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There are some people who do not accept 'accidental' breeding as in that the 'accident' could have been prevented by a) having the cat neutered early or b) ensuring that a calling queen cannot escape. This sort of argument always causing trouble here.
These people are often not breeders themselves but perhaps work in rescue shelters where they see the outcome of unwanted litters and this makes their stance more understandable.
But of course, it is in the nature of people in general to be upset when someone points out the very things they know to be wrong - i.e the cat wasn't spayed soon enough or shouldn't have had the chance to escape.
Thus the reasons why these sorts of threads quickly become heated.


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> There are some people who do not accept 'accidental' breeding as in that the 'accident' could have been prevented by a) having the cat neutered early or b) ensuring that a calling queen cannot escape. This sort of argument always causing trouble here.
> These people are often not breeders themselves but perhaps work in rescue shelters where they see the outcome of unwanted litters and this makes their stance more understandable.
> But of course, it is in the nature of people in general to be upset when someone points out the very things they know to be wrong - i.e the cat wasn't spayed soon enough or shouldn't have had the chance to escape.
> Thus the reasons why these sorts of threads quickly become heated.


all fair points, i think on the internet people tend to be offended way way 2 fast.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lloyd said:


> all fair points, i think on the internet people tend to be offended way way 2 fast.


I agree ... and it works both ways! The person who has posted a thread that gets heated, and the people that post. Sometimes it's very hard to take a step back ......

But this is the internet, all people have to do is switch their computer off


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Also it is hard to interpret someone's tone through the written word.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think also you are always wary of the 'troll' - those people who deliberately post and wait for the carnage - they then leave the building. You have to be careful and wary. In the post you mention there were people who stood up for the OP (me included) and people who didn't - that's the nature of debate - otherwise everything gets all too sycophantic. 

Asking the questions you are asking is bound to throw up a few people who disagree. That's life. You have to learn to step back and not take it personally. At the end of the day - it's a forum. C'est toute. 

I think 'proper' breeders should be encouraged. For proper read - research and do required health checks (not a quick once over at the vets but genetic tests where applicable - much more difficult for moggies, easier for crosses), make sure the stud is disease free (using a snap test) and isn't the local hardman hooligan (i.e. is not a nice character) so can help to give nice natured, disease free kittens; who look after mum in pregnancy and keep the kittens with her for as long as possible - 12 weeks please! rather than getting rid at 6 weeks. They vaccinate before sending their charges out. They don't claim their tabby is 1/2 bengal just cos it's tabby, or a ragdoll cos it's slightly fluffy. They understand the genetics involved.

Accidents - real ones do happen - and it is our job to support that person - as they won't be prepared. It is also our job (as I see it) to try to encourage people to spay and neuter rather than adding to the kitten explosion on a whim, or believing Fluffy needs a litter to feel whole (she really won't mind!).

It helps to be honest about why you are posting a thread - if you want to get into breeding say, if you want to discourage breeding say. Otherwise we all wonder what your agenda is.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

C'EST TOUTE !!!!!!!!!!!.Crickey Spid, i had no idea you were a Welsh speaker hon .....lol........Diawn.............Chris....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> C'EST TOUTE !!!!!!!!!!!.Crickey Spid, i had no idea you were a Welsh speaker hon .....lol........Diawn.............Chris....


Oh, I give it my best shot! lol !

Nephew and niece are tri-lingual - live in Nebo in N. Wales - they speak Welsh, French and English!

Felly, dyna i gyd dywarchen eofn - did that work?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

spid said:


> Oh, I give it my best shot! lol !
> 
> Nephew and niece are tri-lingual - live in Nebo in N. Wales - they speak Welsh, French and English!
> 
> Felly, dyna i gyd dywarchen eofn - did that work?


LMAO yes it worked hahahahaha


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lloyd said:


> that thread is one of the main points i am using because i have found in my short time here people tend to be very snooty when it comes to this subject.
> 
> This is not a personal attack on anyone so dont get worked up, i am just trying to work out why people really look down on people who have an accidental litter.
> 
> I know everyone who has posted above sounds very understanding regarding this, but what happens if people have a go, would i be looked down on if i decided i wanted to breed my pedigree cats?


what accidentally?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lloyd said:


> I know everyone who has posted above sounds very understanding regarding this, but what happens if people have a go, would i be looked down on if i decided i wanted to breed my pedigree cats?


If you did it properly from registered active cats (therefore not breaking the trust or agreement that you had with the breeder), did all the tests etc etc why would anyone look down on you.



jenny armour said:


> what accidentally?


Can you DECIDE to breed ACCIDENTALLY - surely that's an oxymoron! I surely hope the OP doesn't accidentally breed his peds. He is aware now and an 'accident' should be even less likely to happen. If he wants to breed his peds then he has to do it properly otherwise . . . .


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I breed Siamese, we have a litter of three at the moment, all have homes to go to, we will miss them when they have gone, they are so playful and love to be cuddled too.

We also have an Havana coming to us in February which will be another breeding queen, can't wait to collect her.

Take a look at our website if you get the chance...hope you like it.:smile:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I breed Cats too, I also work with them everyday, I have Catteries, I groom Cats and Dogs, Pet Sit, Microchip, Also supply Pet Supplies my whole day is made up of Pets and their owners. I love it, I have the best Job in the world.

I originally started with Just One Siamese Active registered Female years ago, and it went from there, I over the years have developed our business from their according to needs of our Clients and Customers.

When it comes to breeding I personally I want to produce Quality rather than Quantity, and go to great lengths to ensure perfect health, perfect temperament.

Also when it comes to breeding you have to realise that it is always a learning curve, and there are many different approaches, Every breeder has their own little quirks and likes to raising their Kittens, and maintaining their Queens and Studs. It pays to talk to as many owners and breeders as you can when considering to breed, as the more knowledge you gain from people who have hands on experience can be very valuable indeed.

Also I always tell people to do your research, dont just Pick a breed because you love it, you need to also make sure their is a market for your breed, and that the market is not too badly saturated in your area, more breeders, breeding your chosen breed the harder it is to find homes for your Kittens, also do not pick a breed rare as you will have simalar difficulty in finding new homes but for very different reasons.

When you start out set yourself small goals, to produce healthy Kittens in a particular colour, once you get hands on experience you can then choose your overal goal whether it is to enhance a particular part of the choosen breed larger ears, advance colour genetics, creating new breeds, Breeding to win shows etc etc.


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

untill a year ago i used to breed my moggy girls and loved it such great experiences but its not the right time now as being non pedigree it very hard to find homes so had my girls neautered, if times changed or i had pedigree i would love to do again


----------

